

Facebook friend attrition - teuobk
http://www.keacher.com/?p=1037

======
Casseres
Unfortunately "friends" have become synonymous with "one-time acquaintances".

I won't add someone as a friend unless I have known them for at least 3
months.

I also don't feel bad if someone unfriends me, because that means they weren't
my friend. I don't need some artificial number to feel good about myself.

A few real good friends > several hundred people posting on facebook about
some stupid "let's get wasted" party or posting new "cellphone" self-
portraits.

Quality over Quantity IMO.

------
zoowar
These are not your friends.

